# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Canales >  canal bajo de los payuelos-fase 1

## david_k70

pues os subo estas fotos de la primera fase ya entregada de dicho canal,

disculpaz la calidad de als fotos ya que trabajando lo unico a mano es el movil, y su calidad,, ya me entendeis,,



















seguire subiendo segun valla reorganizando mis fotos,,,jeje

un saludo

----------


## ben-amar

Gracias por las fotos David, por lo que he leido, la inversion continua para esta gran obra hidraulica a la que consideran la joya de la corona de la empresa de Aguas de Castilla.
La CHD afirma que no levantara el pie del acelerador en este año y la segunda fase del Canal Bajo de Payuelos contará con 26 millones de euros, una partida que permitirá que las obras estén concluidas a finales de 2010 o principios de 2011. Permitirá la puesta en marcha de 15.000 hectáreas de renuevos regadios..
De nuevo gracias.
Un saludo

----------


## perdiguera

Pues menos mal que se acaba a principios de 2.011, porque a finales de 2.010 como que no.
Gracias, re-ingresado david k-70, por tus fotos que nos dan idea de la magnitud de la obra y de las condiciones en cómo se ejecutó.
Un saludo.

----------


## sergi1907

Muchas gracias David :Smile: 

No siempre podemos tener imágenes de este tipo de obras.

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## REEGE

Darte las gracias por colocarnos éstas fotos de la construcción de un canal... Son curiosas y muy necesarias en el foro, éste tipo de fotografias... Y además son de buena calidad, eh!!! Un saludo y ya esperamos las próximas...

----------


## ARAGORM

Gracias por las fotos David, y re-bienvenido al foro.
Un saludo.

----------

